# My brother in laws 17 pt! Must see!



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

My brother in law took this beautiful 17 pt on opening day of bow season. The kill shot was captured on video an is being bid on by network TV. It's already being touted as ohio big buck, possible 200 class. whoa.

now with pic


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

So wheres the pics?


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Pic please.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Pics man pics!!!!


----------



## B&HOUTDOORS (May 13, 2009)

uhhhh, who comes on here with that kind of brag post and doesn't back it up....if there was a 200" deer shot in Ohio on opening day I am sure the word and the pictures would have made the rounds by now....I call BS until pics to prove it.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

B&HOUTDOORS said:


> uhhhh, who comes on here with that kind of brag post and doesn't back it up....if there was a 200" deer shot in Ohio on opening day I am sure the word and the pictures would have made the rounds by now....I call BS until pics to prove it.


worthless with out pic 
I call BS until pics to prove it


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

yo guy...pics?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe you got to put in a bid to see the photos... I'll bid 2 cents.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah now a days I need to see photographic evidence and even then I may still question it. 

As my pappy always use to say "Believe nothing of what you hear and only half of what you see" or don't see in this case. Pics man, Pics!!!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I got a feeling her tried posting a pic up and it didnt go through...cuz his first sentence is My brother in law "took" this nice 17 pt.....I got a feeling a pic will come next time he's on....if not then....BBBBSSSSSSSS!!! Lol


----------



## B&HOUTDOORS (May 13, 2009)

I think this is the buck he is talking about!!!! lol


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

B&H i had a perfect leg shot on that buck second tuesday of last week whered you find him lol.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

B&HOUTDOORS said:


> I think this is the buck he is talking about!!!! lol


That can't possibly be it. That's more than 17 pts. lol.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

B&HOUTDOORS said:


> I think this is the buck he is talking about!!!! lol


Too small.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You guy's are all a bunch of BS'rs...JIM....CL....


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

oh ****...my bad guys. i was drinking when i posted that...here's the pic. he got this opening day of bow season and was in the stand for 30 minutes.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

that definitely doesnt look like no 200 class to me. just my opinion though.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Great Buck Man! Congrats!


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

nice deer, please post what he green scores, congrats that is a true ohio big buck


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats a good picture. Great lookin Buck..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Are you sure that isn't a jersey cow with antlers. What did that brute weigh? Congrats on the nice deer and photo!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Should score very well.... 200 I don't know but I bet it might be close. Very symmetrical. Beauty BUCK, congrats. Suck's to be him I shot my buck last year 2 week of bow. WHAT A LONG SEASON WAITING FOR THIS YEAR. LOL


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

That will get the ole heart a THUMPIN.:!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks everyone! he's having it scored, but i think they wait a while until the antlers dry or something. he actually hit it in the spine becuase he was so nervous. took like 2 hours to die but he didnt' want to put another arrow into it. when you get a buck like that its best to let things materialize so there isn't a question of the authenticity


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

186&#8540;.....thats my guess....lol yes that exact haha....also could we get a pic of the side if you can get one??? Thanks!!


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

This deer scored 181 1/2 if I recall correctly. It is my father's - From I think 2002. It is in P&Y and OBB. Just for reference. I can't see the picture of the possible 200 class but wanted to give a reference.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm guessing between 185 and 190 gross. Very nice buck. Let us know what it green scores. He should have it scored now green before drying. Will give an idea of how big it is. The kicker is how the brow times will be measured.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

185 is my guess lol really nice buck


----------



## B&HOUTDOORS (May 13, 2009)

yeah I would assume this buck will go mid to upper 170's.....nice buck....

but this is a 200" animal....204 4/8


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm not saying this animal will go 200 but I think it may score better than some of you predict. I think because the deer is so physically big it may skew your perception of the antlers size a little. Those other two deer have heads like mice and this thing has a head like a freakin steer.
Not knocking either of the other deer, they are both huge outstanding animals.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

i'll see him this weekend and find out. hopefully i can see the video too. they're keeping it tightly under wraps until they sell it


----------



## bman007 (Apr 12, 2008)

the deer its 194 gross and 182 net!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and thats before 60 day drying period


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah youre right man...i just talked with him tonight. it was 194


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Nice deer. Just asking, but where is the temp or metal tag?


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Double brow tines always look so cool.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

if this is the deer i think it is,i seen the photos last night at work.the person that done the video of the hunt showed me them and gave the same green score of it.i explained to him i already seen it on here and he wasn't very happy.it is a very nice deer but,you may want to contact the photogragher and see what he has to say about it since this is up on the market for purchase.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Eric E said:


> Nice deer. Just asking, but where is the temp or metal tag?


Why would there be a metal tag in field photos? The paper tag can be anywhere, it doesn't have to be on the antlers.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Inside spread 24-25 inches,main beams look like 25 inches. Some deductions, but I would bet on 190 plus. Hell of a deer!!! congrts.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW that buck is enormous! what a monster! my bro in laws was non-typical. crazy for the first 30 minutes of bow season


----------

